# DS #DSi 0035: Bejeweled Twist (USA)



## Chanser (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5910^^


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 27, 2010)

That looks kinda cool.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder what the twist is..
Found a quick review

I loved playing this game on my phone..


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, three days after I buy it it gets dumped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well, this is a damn good game anyways.


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

OPMG OMG OMG It's out!! I'm so happy!!! lol

This should be a normal DS retail release. 

Bejeweled Twist is a) a retail DS game and b) a DSiWare game. This should be version a).


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2010)

Supposedly this will have the same anti-piracy protection that Bookworm DS did.  
But I get enough of Bejeweled on my cell phone so I won't bother to try this out.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was waiting for this game glad it got dumped.  Is this like the Bejewled 2 for the iPod Touch?


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Supposedly this will have the same anti-piracy protection that Bookworm DS did.
> But I get enough of Bejeweled on my cell phone so I won't bother to try this out.



Yes, We'll have to wait for an M3 update for sure -  - Bookworm is working fine now!

You realize that Bejeweled Twist is quite different than Bejeweled 2? There are so many Bejeweled clones at the DS (about 10), so PopCap obviously deceided to publish the upgraded Twist version on DS.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 27, 2010)

I downloaded this from the DSi Shop and it's alot of fun. I highly recommend this game to anyone who likes solving puzzles. But buyer beware, this game can be highly addicting! :-)


----------



## Rayder (Jan 27, 2010)

Doesn't seem to work on CycloDS 1.56f, I get 2 white screens. Tried the standard things like stealth mode and battery saver, trimmed/untrimmed....no difference.  The game DOES work just fine in No$GBA, so it's not just a bad dump. 

Can anyone confirm this not working on the CycloDS?  I don't want to report it to TC until I get confirmation from someone else that it does the same thing for them.

EDIT:  Even though I got no confirmation, I reported the game as not working to TC.


----------



## GLiTcH (Jan 27, 2010)

i want this on my itouch


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2010)

Arwen20 said:
			
		

> I downloaded this from the DSi Shop and it's alot of fun. I highly recommend this game to anyone who likes solving puzzles. But buyer beware, this game can be highly addicting! :-)


Why would you buy it?  When you could download it on your flashcart?  Not the DSiware version though.


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why would you buy it?  When you could download it on your flashcart?  Not the DSiware version though.



Because it's a great game? And god doesn't create good games for free, but needs support with real $$$ do do so?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2010)

Want it


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 27, 2010)

searching.. searching =P looks like i gotta wait till it spreads like a virus


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

Same problem here, darkcrudus! But don't forget: We'll need an updated firmware for sure to play this. So we'll have to wait several days or even weeks anyway...


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to work on CycloDS 1.56f, I get 2 white screens. Tried the standard things like stealth mode and battery saver, trimmed/untrimmed....no difference.  The game DOES work just fine in No$GBA, so it's not just a bad dump.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this not working on the CycloDS?  I don't want to report it to TC until I get confirmation from someone else that it does the same thing for them.
> 
> EDIT:  Even though I got no confirmation, I reported the game as not working to TC.


What the hell, the first game that needs Stealth Mode is released and it doesn't even work with it.   
I smell a 1.57 beta 1 soon.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 27, 2010)

ill let ya'll know bout AKAIO

EDIT: so is this #4645?

EDIT 2: works fine on latest AKAIO


----------



## Rayder (Jan 27, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think stealth mode was for this kind of issue, it was mostly for that Metaforic (or whatever it's called) protection that had fifty-eleven AP checks.  This probably doesn't work on CycloDS simply because it's a DSi-enhanced game and needs some little quick-fix by TC to make work.  A lot of flashcarts won't run DSi-enhanced stuff.

Besides, I think it's just some kind of save issue.  Where it white-screen's on the CycloDS is where it would say "creating save data" or something like that on No$GBA.


----------



## thieves like us (Jan 27, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> EDIT 2: works fine on latest AKAIO



doesn't work on EDGE v1.6 (I didn't even think to try it on my acekard 2i a few days ago when I originally got the title


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 27, 2010)

it may be a new arm protection but we can wait... DSi games are the most annoying for DSl carts these days.
Back to the game, (u dont need voice on this video lol)... i wonder why they called it twist cuz i saw the same features as bejeweled 2 on the PC, i guess a little more special jewels


----------



## Rayder (Jan 27, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> it may be a new arm protection but we can wait... DSi games are the most annoying for DSl carts these days.
> Back to the game, (u dont need voice on this video lol)... i wonder why they called it twist cuz i saw the same features as bejeweled 2 on the PC, i guess a little more special jewels




It's called "twist" because you rotate 4 jewels clockwise to make your moves.  So instead of swapping two jewels you are "twisting" 4 of them.


----------



## haflore (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to playing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, nonetheless, I hop TC releases a Firmware update soon.


----------



## a2h (Jan 27, 2010)

I played the Bejeweled Twist equivalent in Plants vs Zombies and didn't like it.

I ended up just rotating everything repeatedly


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

Same with me, I first met Bejeweled Twist in Plants Vs Zombies and hated it. 

But trust me, once you've been looking into the PC version you'll - - well - - not give it away anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just downloading the NDS file now, I'll tell what's happening with M3 / Sakura...








Edit 1: It's 32 MB and 27.5 MB trimmed!

Edit 2: WORKS WITH M3 SAKURA OMG OMG OMG I'M OFF NOW FOR THE NEXT WEEKS BYEEEE


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2010)

Works perfect on R4i with AKAIO firmware, lalz, great game!! A must have for Bejeweled Lovers!!


----------



## loash (Jan 27, 2010)

doesnt work on r4 unfortunately, ive been out of the loop so im assuming a few recent games havent been working on R4. anyone know of a workaround?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2010)

No idea for R4.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jan 27, 2010)

Woah! I LOVE that game.
None of my sources had it (and there are many xD) Had a hard time trying to find it, Now I just need to check it out... 

If it doesn't work with the M3 firmware I can still use a dual boot I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(And still I won't get a DSi... :S)

EDIT: Works on the newest M3/G6 Firmware.


----------



## Mil098 (Jan 27, 2010)

As others have said.  Works using Sakura v4.7e (update released Jan26)


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

After two hours of playing:

Pros:
- You can play with the D-Pad, much more relaxing than using the Stylus!
- I personally like the ~100 ranks you can get. I'm a silver star with wings now... lol

Cons:
- No Internet mutiplayer!! :/
- Germs look a bit pixellated at a DSi screen.
- Game laggs when something is rewarded / something explodes (maybe that will change with a new M3 firmware?).

And as I said before: This is definitly not a DSi release, it's a normal DS retail game. See yourself!


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jan 27, 2010)

Doesn't even lag on my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just tried to get past level 10... and well... just before I could hit level 10 a bomb exploded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And personally I like to play with the stylus, I think it's much better than to navigate with the D-Pad. ^^


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Jan 27, 2010)

Any news on the DSTT?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2010)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Any news on the DSTT?


ROM loading errcode=-4 with YSMenu. Works fine on AceKard/AKAIO though.


----------



## Little (Jan 27, 2010)

Why would you want to play this game anywhere but facebook =o


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2010)

Little said:
			
		

> Why would you want to play this game anywhere but facebook =o


The fact that you're *NOT* on Facebook should be reason enough.


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> Doesn't even lag on my DS



Thanks a lot, that was helpful! I tried it with another SD card (8 GB ScanDisc) and it's much smother there. It seems to be a problem with my primary SD card (16 GB ScanDisc), although it's fresh formatted and I never had an issue like that. Shit, nun kann ich alle meine Games neu sortieren, oder was..? (Shit, now I have to sort all my games in a new way...)

And concerning Facebook's *Bejeweled Blitz*: Bejeweled Blitz is a One-Minute mode of Bejeweled 2 with new boosts and germs. 

But we're talking about *Bejeweled Twist* here, it's an _entire different game_ that Bejeweled 2 or Bejeweled Blitz. It has a different game mechanic, you can compare it with Hexic, or with Square Enix' Gyromancer (of course), but* it's really different than the "traditional" Match-3-games.* Amen.


----------



## dirty_harry (Jan 27, 2010)

It's *gems*, not _germs_.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 27, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Arwen20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I have been able to play this version since before Christmas. And I needed a little pick-me-up during exam week.


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> It's *gems*, not _germs_.



thanks


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice game! these puzzle games are well suited for the DS


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Want it


For fucks sake, stop spamming... -_-

Ontopic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love Bejeweled, so I'll definitely give this a try


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't spamming.  I wrote a whole paragraph.  And I deleted the paragraph except the first 2 words on my iPod Touch because of the new Cut and Paste opition which I pressed by accedent when I highlighted the text and I didn't know I deleted it so I pressed Reply.  Im to lazy now to rewrite.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Little said:
			
		

> Why would you want to play this game anywhere but facebook =o


It is fun, thats why.


----------



## bigbadphil (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont work on DSTT firmware 1.17 getting error code 4


----------



## taken (Jan 27, 2010)

I like playing this on a PC Bejeweled Twist.
But I rather play bejeweled 2 instead. But on a Ds would be great to.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 27, 2010)

Guess we need to wait till someone makes fix for R4.


----------



## megawalk (Jan 27, 2010)

meh i tried it on my Supercard and i have no problems except the fact that i can't softreset


----------



## KevInChester (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent game.  Only downside for me would be the fact at several points you need to use the stylus (or fingers), when they could have easily mapped the joypad/buttons to the function.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 27, 2010)

This game is so awesome, so relieved the new Touchpod firmware works for my M3. Im gonna get addicted to this and very fast. CANT DO THE FRUIT BONUS's IF I DONT GET THE RIGHT GEMS! XD Lol PopCap are evil sometimes XDDD Great game!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 27, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Excellent game.  Only downside for me would be the fact at several points you need to use the stylus (or fingers), when they could have easily mapped the joypad/buttons to the function.


I can understand when people don't like unnecessary and clumsily implemented stylus controls on action games but Bejeweled is a game that was practically designed for touch controls. Weird.


----------



## KevInChester (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't dispute that, but occasionally I like playing using the joypad and a button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's an incredibly minor quibble anyways.


----------



## Clookster (Jan 27, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> CANT DO THE FRUIT BONUS's IF I DONT GET THE RIGHT GEMS! XD Lol PopCap are evil sometimes XDDD Great game!



That's something we really need to discuss!

Do you think it's theretical possible to match the fruit bonus everytime (somehow indirectly) or are these just random gems and it's pure chance if we can get them or not?


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 27, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i assure you, SOME are possible by pure chance on the matching you have to do, i have done it 4 times now out of about 20 or so times.... this is the chance part.... everything else is easy. Classic mode is annoying cause of the bombs.... but heh, ill live with it.


----------



## updowners (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 27, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction: INSANELY Addicting


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 27, 2010)

What's with the DSi release #... does this have DSi-exclusive features or something?  I've seen it listed elsewhere as 4644.


----------



## dirty_harry (Jan 27, 2010)

A well made port, but nothing amazing. I never got into any Popcap game, I have tried most of them but always get bored easily. Strange.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 27, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> What's with the DSi release #... does this have DSi-exclusive features or something?  I've seen it listed elsewhere as 4644.




Hmm....dunno.....DS-Scene says it's DSi-enhanced, even though some of the comments there suggest otherwise.  Just don't know.  Some ROM sites list it as DSi-enhanced, some don't.  Not sure why there is so much confusion about it, other than the whole DS "scene" has gotten rather sloppy lately with releases.  At least it seems that way to me, what with some sites separating DSi-enhanced releases and others don't, some releases being pre'd but not showing up for days, stuff like that.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 27, 2010)

There are NO DSi Enhancements on this game at all!!!!!!!!!!!! Why doesn't it work? My mom was looking forward to this!



D: This'll end up just like all the DS games that get errcode=-4... Where noone makes a fix for them and only AceKard users can play them.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> There are NO DSi Enhancements on this game at all!!!!!!!!!!!! Why doesn't it work? My mom was looking forward to this!
> 
> 
> 
> D: This'll end up just like all the DS games that get errcode=-4... Where noone makes a fix for them and only AceKard users can play them.


On the contrary, it works on the latest M3 Sakura Firmware using Touchpod.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 27, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well fine then. TWO cards.

Just tell me how to make this and all other errcode=-4 games work on my YSmenu using R4 and i'll fix my post.

EDIT: Quick! I just realized you could probably do code snipping to snip out the stuff that makes R4 go for crap with the game! *Would probably rip a hole in the fabric of the universe if I tried code snipping*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're complaining about firmware that was, by our good fortune, able to work on the R4 due to the diligent work of average people as well as complaining that a game isn't working on a flashcart whose lifespan and game playability should've died long ago? Smooth, ace.

I have a R4 and I do want this game, but the thing is I can wait. If you can't spend the whole $20 and buy it.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've waited too long for a fix for OTHER DSi Enhanced games. If I don't gripe about it, noone will go to fix it. Noone went to fix any problems with DSi Enhanced games, except for that ONE fix for Assassin's Creed 2. Not even the good batch of DSi Enhanced games got any sort of fix (Other than AC2)!

If we don't fix this problem now, there'll come a time when all DS games have DSi Enhanced features, and noone will know how to make a fix for these problems.

EDIT: Can the AC2 patch fix the problem??????  I'd suppose it could, seeing how it friggen erases all the errcode=-4 messages you'd ever get.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I've waited too long for a fix for OTHER DSi Enhanced games. If I don't gripe about it, noone will go to fix it. Noone went to fix any problems with DSi Enhanced games, except for that ONE fix for Assassin's Creed 2. Not even the good batch of DSi Enhanced games got any sort of fix (Other than AC2)!
> 
> If we don't fix this problem now, there'll come a time when all DS games have DSi Enhanced features, and noone will know how to make a fix for these problems.
> 
> EDIT: Can the AC2 patch fix the problem??????  I'd suppose it could, seeing how it friggen erases all the errcode=-4 messages you'd ever get.



First off, the problems with this and Bookworm aren't DSi features. We still don't know if this is a DS DSi game. Some ROM sites list it as a DS game, others as a DS DSi game. And there's been no word of DSi features yet.

Second off, the problem with this is the save type. It's different from other games and thus, as far as I know, can't really be patched (yet). Usually it requires a firmware update, and since the R4 firmware isn't updated anymore, you'll have to wait for a DSTT update. And DSTT doesn't update nearly as frequently as Cyclo and the like.

Third, no, there won't be a time when all DS games will have DSi features. The only real user of it so far is Ubisoft, and most of the time it's a lame tack-on for anti-piracy. Most major companies would rather invest in a different measure of anti-piracy. Even then, DSi enhanced games aren't all that good right now. The only one that is good is ACII, I can't think of much else. And there are fixes for DSi enhanced games, just not for the ancient, outdated carts we use. That's a reality we have to live with. Either clam up or buy a better cart, plain and simple.

Fourth, I just want to say you annoy me a lot. You're too impatient. You bought an old, long-dead flashcart and blame people doing independent, personal development to better the community for not being able to play games. If you had any sense of respect or patience, you would maybe just say "Well, I hope for a patch soon for ____" not full out saying that it's hackers' faults for not giving enough patches and constantly complaining about patches. Go get yourself $50, buy a CycloDS, and stop complaining. They give very frequent updates to their firmware and it has incredibly high compatibility.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're all against me in a conspiracy... I swear......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually, this game has NO DSi enhancements. So why it has that errcode=-4 (which is lingo for "I has DSi Enhancements") is beyond me.

I'd rather just get the fix now for my cart... But I guess since that ain't happening I'll gripe.


*EDIT: WTF I went on another site and everyone there was getting errcode=-8 errors!!!! O_O I might be a unique case!*


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 28, 2010)

im 99.9% sure this doesnt have DSi anything 

cover doesnt say "DSi"

video at GS doesnt show anything that uses DSi features

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDet...aspx?sku=180031

and i can play it on my ds lite and see no DSi features, i believe the release # needs to be changed


----------



## Inunah (Jan 28, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> im 99.9% sure this doesnt have DSi anything
> 
> cover doesnt say "DSi"
> 
> ...


Yeah, it doesn't have DSi Features. It's just using the part of the code that makes flash carts THINK it has DSi Features.

Solution: DELETE the code that turns on that AP.


----------



## KevInChester (Jan 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *EDIT: WTF I went on another site and everyone there was getting errcode=-8 errors!!!! O_O I might be a unique case!*



I take it this site begins with R and ends with N and has roms on it.  If so, that's because for some reason the autocorrect on the board is turning the figure 4, into the figure 8 (honestly!)  So yeah, not unique, just a bugged board.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 28, 2010)

Doesn't work on EDGE v1.7. Just a white screen.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you miss the part where it was stated that the problem could be a new save type?  On top of that -8 errors doesn't just mean DSi features.  I've been having the DSTT equivalent for games like Tropix for months before the DSi even came out.

If the solution is so simple, please, by all means, get off your lazy ass and do it yourself.  What's that?  Don't know how?  Guess what: others are having the same issue.  Sure, maybe Bookworm and Bejeweled aren't as high priority as Assassin's Creed 2 or the new Zelda game, but there's someone out there working right now on it.  And you being Little Miss Veruca Salt demanding it now isn't helping anyone.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't find this on any of my sites (at least the ones who don't have server problems).  I gather my YSmenu won't work, but I have to wonder when the new DSOne firmware (X-Mas present?) will come out.  Oh well, I love Bejeweled, and it's one of the only games I bought on Xbox Live, even though I can play it on my PC for free.  I'll just be patient, and I'll be able to play this one way or another.


----------



## stok3d (Jan 28, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



working on both v1.45X 4th Edition (M20) + TouchPod v4.7eX (M62) per the sakura sticky


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm so happy that I got myself a M3... xD 
Took me a long time to figure out which flashcart would do, but by looking at the forums it seemed to be one of the most compatible ones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using a 16GB Sandisk Micro SDC, everything works fine on it, no lags no nothing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's only one game I just can't seem to get working but well...


----------



## Clookster (Jan 28, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow I'm using a 16GB Sandisk Micro SDC, everything works fine on it, no lags no nothing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That did it... I'll reformatt my SD card later again...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> There's only one game I just can't seem to get working but well...



Which one? At the moment, I don't havbe any problems with M3 Sakura.


----------



## dmentd (Jan 28, 2010)

It works fine on AK2i, AKAIO 1.5.1  Except for multiplayer.  Has anyone else had any luck with multiplayer?


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jan 28, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Kuschel-Drow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin's Creed II... Just won't run, no matter what, gives me a black screen and then nothing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it's not that I could not live with it. 

And if it comes to your flashcard... I always format it with 64k, that's why I can't even use Sakura, afaik it only allows 32k and I was sick of all that: No no there's something corrupt meh meh go away whining of Sakura itself. xD 

Touchpod works just fine anyway.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 28, 2010)

This dump works on EZVi and k 2.0 RC10. It could be a DSi enhanced game.
Those type of games are supported since kernel 2.0 RC7, so ...


----------



## Inunah (Jan 28, 2010)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> And you being Little Miss Veruca Salt demanding it now isn't helping anyone.



You better be lucky I get that reference.


----------



## Mylar (Jan 29, 2010)

Someone mentioned that there were already like 10 bejeweled clones on the DS.

Any that you would recommend?

I'll grab this for sure, but would rather have something closer to good old Bejeweled 2. Not sure how much the wife is going to enjoy the "twist". and we are burnt out on puzzlequest.


----------



## SolDav (Jan 29, 2010)

"Zoo Keeper" and "7 Wonders" springs to mind as Bejeweled clones.

And "Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes" is a very good game, that is a bit similar to PuzzleQuest (although I haven't played Puzzlequest, to me it's puzzling and light-rpging, so take that advice with a pinch of salt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## Depravo (Jan 29, 2010)

Mylar said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned that there were already like 10 bejeweled clones on the DS.
> 
> Any that you would recommend?
> 
> I'll grab this for sure, but would rather have something closer to good old Bejeweled 2. Not sure how much the wife is going to enjoy the "twist". and we are burnt out on puzzlequest.


These two aren't bed if you like that kind of thing.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=164754

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=169984


----------



## Clookster (Jan 30, 2010)

Mylar said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned that there were already like 10 bejeweled clones on the DS.
> 
> Any that you would recommend?



Good ones:
- Puzzle Quest (and Galactrix & Puzzle Kingdoms, but those two are not real Bejeweled clones anymore)
- 7 Wonders & 7 Wonders II (My favourites!)
- Jewel Master - Cradle of Rome & Jewel Master - Cradle of Egypt
- Jewel Quest Expeditions & Jewel Quest Heritage (Heritage isn't dumped yet)

Other ones:
- Jewel Match
- Around the World in 80 Days
- Fishdom
- Zoo Keeper (has a very huge fan base, but it's not my type of game)


----------



## Mylar (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. 
I'll dump those onto our cards and give them a shot. 

Pretty sure my wife has already played zoo keeper, and I think she has 7 wonders on her card from when I pointed out the gamespot top puzzle games list to her, but not sure she has played it.


----------



## netaware (Feb 1, 2010)

Any news when the Cyclo DS fix will be available?


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 1, 2010)

netaware said:
			
		

> Any news when the Cyclo DS fix will be available?



Not at the moment


----------



## onewinged_angel (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope that the fix will come out soon for the R4. Maybe the fix will be available when the Euro version comes out ??


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 2, 2010)

So, there isn't any fixes for this game yet? Because I find this game very fun. Yesturday, I was trying to get something free by surveys (G Coins) and came across to "Jenkat Games." If I download that application, I get free G Coins, and so I did. It told me that I had to download and install Bejeweled Twist 2: Deluxe and I did. I played for like 30 minutes straight. It certainly was fun alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just asking if there was any fixes...no need to flame. 

If there are no fixes, then I can certainly wait for it.


----------



## Mischi (Feb 5, 2010)

Working on CycloDS with 1.57 BETA 1


----------



## haflore (Feb 5, 2010)

ooh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 6, 2010)

Well...let's see...the game works on Supercard with EOS and the latest ndspatch and ndsinfo, but you have to run the game in CLEAN mode. You can play the game, but you can't save the progress that you made. 

Well...it was boring too. I didn't expect to rotate the jewels clockwise. I expected it to be some kind of "Touch this Jewel to Change Spots with Another Jewel to get Either a 3 Jewel or 4 Jewel Line" thing.


----------



## jaydom (Feb 6, 2010)

me getting white screen on r4 too can i know is there a  patch or some codes for anti piracy?


----------



## jaydom (Feb 15, 2010)

Is the patch out yet? sorry for the rush


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2010)

dmentd said:
			
		

> It works fine on AK2i, AKAIO 1.5.1  Except for multiplayer.  Has anyone else had any luck with multiplayer?



i havent had any luck with the multiplayer w/ akaio either, 

also im surprised that the release number hasnt been changed yet. its 4644 everywhere ive looked cept here


----------



## emuman99 (Feb 24, 2010)

I get error code 4 also, trying to run Bejeweled Twist on YSMenu.. Any updates?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 24, 2010)

I just got my first Supernova gem. I have no idea how I managed it, I detonated two fruit pieces and six of the same colour just kinda fell into place of their own accord, giving me a Supernova gem which helped push me past the 1 million points mark. I'm hopeless at this game but I love it.


----------

